# VTC PMBOK Tutorial ( PMP ) very Good Training



## sameh_egy1 (31 مارس 2009)

*أول مشاركة لي بالمنتدي .. اتمني ان تنال رضاكم ... 

​VTC PMBOK Tutorial ( PMP ) very Good Training 
​*:16::16:



http://rapidshare.com/files/203661168/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part01.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203680913/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part02.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203703205/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part03.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203718577/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part04.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203736066/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part05.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203748049/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part06.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203762334/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part07.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203772475/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part08.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203782245/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part09.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203790257/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part10.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203798170/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part11.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203803832/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part12.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203804296/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part13.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/203644996/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.sfv

-------------------------------------------------------------------
عدد الملفات 13 ملف .. وعذرا ً سأطلب طلب برجاء نشرها علي أكثر من موقع للرفع حتي يتمكن الأخوه الاعضاء من تحميلها ... 
:15:
--
منقول للأمانه ..  
http://rapidshare.com/files/203804296/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.part13.rar​


----------



## jamjabi (3 أبريل 2009)

*ألف شكر*

يعطيك العافية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_asm (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً
أنا نزلت الملفات ولكن كيف أشغلها


----------



## eng_asm (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً
أنا نزلت الملفات ولكن كيف أشغلها


----------



## م.إسلام (28 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك بعمق


----------



## sameh76 (28 فبراير 2010)

ارجو التكرم وتوضيح لاي شركة المنتج؟


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (1 مارس 2010)

يا ليت موقع غير الرابيدشير الغثيث هذا
عندي ملفات قاعد أحملها عن الأجايل إلى الآن ما كملتها بسبب منع الداونلود المجاني من الموقع نفسه و الذي يبدو أنه يحفظ حتى اسم الكمبيوتر الذي يحاول التنزيل منه


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (14 مارس 2010)

عزيزى الرابيدشير محتاج التفرغ الكامل عدة أيام لتنزيل هذا الكم من الملفات أرجوك إذا لم يكن فيها تعب أن تحملها على أى موقع آخر مع قبول تحياتى وشرفت الملتقى وبدايتك فى المشاركات قويه ومفيده


----------



## essa2000eg (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

ملحوظة هامة انا عندى النسخة كاملة بس دى على الكتاب القديم وليس الاصدار الرابع وفيه بعض الاختلافات فى الادوات والاجرات لذا كان لابد من التنويه


----------



## الشكر لله (16 مارس 2010)

جاري التحميل .. مع الشكر


----------



## ahmedafatah (16 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رمزي2009 (16 مارس 2010)

الرجاء الرفع علي موقع www.4shared.com


----------

